# عايز اعرف ما هي مجالات العمل لخريجي القسم



## abdelrahman2040 (28 فبراير 2011)

عايز اعرف ما هي مجالات :11:العمل لخريجي القسم وما هي مراحل الابداع في هذا القسم مع ذكر امثلة


----------



## abdelrahman2040 (2 مارس 2011)

ما فيش حد ها يقولي حاجة


----------



## Moonaliza (27 مارس 2011)

ممكن حد يرد علي


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 أبريل 2011)

أخواني الأفاضل:

احب أن اعرفكم بمجالات العمل لخريجي قسم الهندسة البحرية 

من وجهت نظري سأقسم العمل إلي 3 أقسام:-
اولا مهندس إصلاح السفن : وهو مختص بالعمل في الترسانات البحرية بقطاع الإصلاح ويشمل جميع التخصصات مثل الميكانيكا - التجهيزات و البويات - البدن و اللحام - المواسير - الكهرباء - النجارة والعزل ويمكنه أيضا إجراء الإصلاحات اللازمة للمنصات البحرية. 
ثانيا: مهندس إنتاج و هو مختص بالعمل بالترسانات التي تنتج وتبني السفن و المنصات البحرية ومجالاتها واسعة بنفس التخصصات السابقة ويزيد عليها قسم التصميم الذي يختص بتصميم السفن حسب متطلبات و إحتياجات العميل ومنها إلي قطاع الإنتاج الذي يقوم بدوره في التشييد
ثالثا : يوجد مجال اخر لمهندسي الهندسة البحرية و هو العمل بالهيئات الخاصة بالسلامة و الإشراف وهي هيئات عالمية في جميع الدول ولها مكاتب فرعية حول العالم لإجراء عمليات الكشف و الفحص علي السفن و المنصات البحرية.


----------

